# mixing kilz and cover stain



## sroskens (Apr 30, 2012)

I am in CA and oil based primers have been phased out. I have a hideous yellow kilz oil primer that I would like to thin with Zinsser Cover Stain oil base primer. There may be flashing if they are different sheens but since it's primer won't any latex finish coats solve this?

Thanks,

Stan


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

makes sense to me,but you may have to put two coats of latex on to thoroughly cover the affected area.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You're sure the Kilz is oil-based and not shellac-based?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Im pretty sure Bill has experimented with something like this.

You could simply test it and see.

Otherwise just use one or the other. 20 bucks a gal or less. Not sure if its worth your time.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The only thing I tested was 1-2-3 and gardz. Others have been successful, I was not:











Kilz is not shellac based. But I am not sure what kind of solvent base it is. I would be careful mixing it with anything, if you do, test it first. 

The Technical Data sheet is here:

http://www.kilz.com/MCContent/MC_Product/KILZ/KILZ_TDS/Original_TDS.pdf

It says *DO NOT THIN*

I am sure if you call Masterchem, they will disavow any knowledge of your call.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Wait,

You boxed 123 and Guardz and the picture above showing the primer sheeting off is the result?


To the OP,

Why not just hold onto your product and find a suitable project for it rather than risk anything? Just an idea.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Csheils said:


> Wait,
> 
> You boxed 123 and Guardz and the picture above showing the primer sheeting off is the result?


Yup. 1-2-3 and Gardz mixed together and put on newly plastered walls. And it didn't want to bond.

but as I said, others have tried it and have reported great success. I can not say what my ratio was or what the others have used.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks. Just curious. I think you've showed me this picture before..in a thread regarding decoration time for newly applied plaster. (Saponification, etc.)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Both Kilz and Cover Stain are oil and I don't see you having any problems. Of course each manufacturer would disavow you doing this.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I too have heard of the legendary 1-2-3/Gardz mix. I was going to try it....now I will stick with my usual 123 shots of white into the can of gardz. I wonder if there is some sort of emulsifier that would thicken up gardz a tad, without turning it to [email protected]


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

You want to THIN killz wtih cover stain? why not just use thinner/mineral spirits?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

kdpaint said:


> I too have heard of the legendary 1-2-3/Gardz mix. I was going to try it....now I will stick with my usual 123 shots of white into the can of gardz. I wonder if there is some sort of emulsifier that would thicken up gardz a tad, without turning it to [email protected]


The original product, Draw-Tite, makes a No-Run version, which is decent. Unfortunately, Scotch Paint has MISERABLE product distribution, as in it's non-existent. 

In SoCal you can prolly get some as it's made in Gardena. They do have some distributors scattered about the US, the list is here:
http://www.scotchpaint.com/distributors.html


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, but Im actually north of you! I have never even seen a can of draw tite.


----------



## sroskens (Apr 30, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> You want to THIN killz wtih cover stain? why not just use thinner/mineral spirits?



Wanted to thin the color. Adding white would mellow the yellow. Found 6 gal of Sherwin Williams PrimeBlok oil base. Worked real well. Still have to go to Vegas to buy the primer but might get the Sherwin Williams instead.


----------



## sroskens (Apr 30, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> You're sure the Kilz is oil-based and not shellac-based?


I was referring to oil-based in the thread. I have access to Shellac-based but you have to clean that with ammonia and it sounds like too much of a PIA.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

sroskens said:


> I am in CA and oil based primers have been phased out. I have a hideous yellow kilz oil primer that I would like to thin with Zinsser Cover Stain oil base primer. There may be flashing if they are different sheens but since it's primer won't any latex finish coats solve this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stan


No oil based primers in CA? Really? Oughta open up an oil based "speakeasy" out there. Truck in some oil based from outa state,mark it up and make a killin selling to the old head painters in back of an alley.


----------



## missmadam (May 2, 2012)

*Made me laugh so here's my question*

I am brand-new to the site so bear with me. I work for a healthcare provider corporation. In 1 of our medical clinics, all the millwork was stained and sealed 20 years ago. In order to update the clinic look, we want to paint over the stain. Can anyone advise on best, quickest way to accomplish this? First, we're in Mississippi, so nothing dries very fast. Second, it's a medical clinic, open 8-5 so time to paint is limited. Smell is an issue. We've been using lacquer-based paints for drying time; don't seem to adhere. I could really use some help.


----------

